
Diet Coke Rebrands - samsolomon
http://www.coca-colacompany.com/stories/diet-coke-relaunch
======
pepsi
I love it, almost as wild of a read as the "gravitational pull of Pepsi aisle
universe" document.

Also it's just super great how they call diet Coke a "sparkling beverage
choice" a whole bunch of times instead of cola. Coke has this signage like
"balance what you drink and do" in stores as if Any significant number of
consumers will be able to offset their delicious corn syrup drinks with water
and a bike ride instead of slumping back in a cubicle at the end of their
lunch break.

I do enjoy a coke life (with stevia) and Pepsi max (more caffeine than
mountain dew) from time to time so obviously I'm not immune to this marketing
and will definitely keep an eye out for that new mango flavor. (whoops I just
remembered my username; I've no association with the soda industry
whatsoever.)

------
orionblastar
My mother likes Lime Diet Coke, but now it is Ginger Lime and she won't like
it.

I hope this is not some sort of New Coke mistake.

They already rebranded Coke Zero as Coca Cola Zero Sugar.

I've been trying to quit drinking soda, this just might do it for me. Anyone
know of any soda alternatives that aren't as bad as soda or coffee tea ect?

